# VW and Audi 2.0T FSI Common Issues



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

For a while now we have been putting out articles about common issues with the TSI and FSI engines. 

Listed below are the articles we have published to date. We are planning to put out articles regulary and we will update this thread as new articles are published. We hope you check them out and find something helpful or interesting on them.










*2.0T FSI Common Problems*

- *Evap Purge Valve - "Check Gas Cap Light"*
- *Cam Followers and Camshafts on 2.0T FSI *
- *Carbon Build Up and Cold Start Misfires on 2.0T FSI*
- *Ignition Coils and Misfires on 2.0T FSI* 
- *High Pressure Fuel Pump (HPFP) on 2.0T FSI*
- *2.0T FSI Cam Timing Chain, Chain Adjuster and Chain Tensioner*
- *Loud Whistle noise- PCV Valve on an FSI Engine*
- *Diverter Valve (DV) on 2.0T FSI engine*
- *IMRC Motor for 2.0T FSI engine*


----------



## MightyDSM (Apr 16, 2006)

Good stuff and very informative, especially for new owners. Should be stickied


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

MightyDSM said:


> Good stuff and very informative, especially for new owners. Should be stickied


You have our vote, but the mods make the decisions on this.


----------



## eBIOpower (Jan 23, 2015)

*cooked wire harness under fuel rail*

Hey Paul,

Thanks for #askDAP show I'm watching every episode.
Even though there are tons of information I couldn't find answer to my question.

I'm driving Audi A3 2007 FSI, so when I removed intake manifold to clean intake valve carbon buildup I noticed that wire harness that's running right under the fuel rail had become badly fragile, the outer tubing was partially gone and wires were exposed. And I would like to know what is connected by this harness, so that when something will break I'll know that it's most likely from that cooked wire harness.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

eBIOpower said:


> Hey Paul,
> 
> Thanks for #askDAP show I'm watching every episode.
> Even though there are tons of information I couldn't find answer to my question.
> ...


Thanks for the question. Ill be answering this on an episode coming soon. Stay tuned. For anyone who hasn't seen our AskDAP Show take a look HERE


----------



## lebogangpetlane (Sep 14, 2015)

Hi Paul, 

I have a 2006 BWA MKV GTi with 195000kms on the clock.
My car as it it gets warmer, there seems to be a squeaking sound coming from the engine bay. Sound comes from the cam belt side. Not sure what it is. Gets worse when the car is hot.

Please advise. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## lebogangpetlane (Sep 14, 2015)

[email protected] said:


>


Please help on situation mentioned above.
Car still makes squeaking sound. It comes and goes.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

lebogangpetlane said:


> Please help on situation mentioned above.
> Car still makes squeaking sound. It comes and goes.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Could be waterpump or serpentine belt related tough to say for sure. Sounds like you should bring it to someone who can help you narrow it down.


----------



## eBIOpower (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi Paul,

Thanks for the answer to my question on the #askDAP show.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

eBIOpower said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Thanks for the answer to my question on the #askDAP show.


No prob. Glad to help


----------



## Barn01 (Feb 26, 2011)

How about A/C compressors?

I need my 3rd one now.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Barn01 said:


> How about A/C compressors?
> 
> I need my 3rd one now.


There have been a few revisions of these for sure. Have you used OEM parts when repairing?


----------

